# Interval International  [2 for 1 membership] deal



## brucecz

Just received by snail mail  Interval International's   2 years for year  cost deal.  If you are a Christmas Mountain UDI owner you may want to take advantage of this.  Cost is only $89 for 2 years. I am not sure if this deal is only good for existing Interval International members or new II members.  It is another exchange tool to have in your exchange tool box. 
  The Promotional code I received is as follows

 2FOR11X    Expires 04-03-2012


Bruce


----------



## dlpearson

I got the same offer today via snail mail.  Own a Marriott...

David


----------



## Ridewithme38

I just signed up with II 3 days ago!


----------



## LLW

Ridewithme38 said:


> I just signed up with II 3 days ago!



If you want to still take advantage of this, you could add on new years on top of your current years.


----------



## mikey0531

I just tried it - code not valid for me  

I guess they were just targeting owners at certain properties/groups.


----------



## avad88

*Not Valid*

Thanks for posting, but I tried that code too and it didn't work for me.
  If anyone hears of another code, please pass it on--I need to renew in the next few months and I keep waiting for a "deal".
Thanks,
Ava


----------



## sstug

The last time I got a 2 for 1 code in the mail it was invalid when trying to renew online, I had to call II and they verified the code was valid and I renewed over the phone.


----------



## Tokapeba

I renewed in January, a few days later I got the 2 for 1 offer in the mail. I called and they canceled the origional and let me use the 2 for 1.

Andy.


----------



## GrayFal

brucecz said:


> Just received by snail mail  Interval International's   2 years for year  cost deal.  If you are a Christmas Mountain UDI owner you may want to take advantage of this.  Cost is only $89 for 2 years. I am not sure if this deal is only good for existing Interval International members or new II members.  It is another exchange tool to have in your exchange tool box.
> The Promotional code I received is as follows
> 
> 2FOR11X    Expires 04-03-2012
> 
> 
> Bruce





dlpearson said:


> I got the same offer today via snail mail.  Own a Marriott...
> 
> David


I received this offer today as well....Marriott/Starwood/Bluegreen and independents in this account.


----------



## dryden

*I just called...*

I just added a year this past weekend.  I called II to inquire about the promotion code.  A very nice customer assistance person refunded my weekend payment, charged me $89 for two year promotion.  Thanks to the OP!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpc763

Well I am on hold now.  Own 3 Marriott properties and it is not working in her system.


----------



## jjluhman

I just called an hour ago.  They put me on hold a few times, but they eventually processed the special.  Thanks OP!!


----------



## jpc763

jpc763 said:


> Well I am on hold now.  Own 3 Marriott properties and it is not working in her system.





jjluhman said:


> I just called an hour ago.  They put me on hold a few times, but they eventually processed the special.  Thanks OP!!



I guess I should call back today.  I was told that I needed to bring the letter and give them the "code" above my name before they would honor the code.  The rep told me that she typed it in 2FOR11X and it did not work for my Marriott properties (Ko Olina, Imperial Palms & Shadow Ridge).

I did get a call (left message) from Ashok (from Interval) with a special.  5 years for $311 which is a good deal but the 2 for 1 is a better deal.


----------



## brucecz

jjluhman said:


> I just called an hour ago.  They put me on hold a few times, but they eventually processed the special.  Thanks OP!!



Thanks for the Thanks. I try to be helpfull when I can. I think if a person strikes out the first time they should try again as another II phone person may be able to help them.

Bruce


----------



## gandalf252002

I have yet to call, but am a little dissapointed that it appears only some people are getting the mailing, and not others.  Does not in any way encourage me, but perhaps calling and telling them I got the code on TUGG might help?


----------



## MaryH

Sorry was this offer to March 4 or April 3rd?


----------



## sophie92707

*II membership*

I tried that code it didn't work for me


----------



## gatorray

*5 yr deal is better than the 2 for 1*

I was also called by marketing/sales at II with a $311/5 yr deal.  If the regular price is $89/yr that would cost $445 for 5 yrs, so that's a $134 savings.  The 2 for 1 deal is described as $89.  If the regular price is $89/yr that's $89 x3 = $267 + $89 for the first 2 yrs = $356/5yrs using the 2 for 1.   I bought the $311/ 5 yr plan.  Did I miss something???   
The regular reps at the Marriott Desk of II can only quote the $356 deal. My contact from II marketing was Jorge at the executive offices 1-800- 722-1797. Ext 5224. As he called me at an inopportune time,  I had to call him back several days later after having discussed the package with my bookkeeper. I had to try calling several times since he doesn't have voice mail in his dept nor does he work 24/7.  He was grateful for my persistence and I felt it was worth it since the regular II desk had no clue about that pricing.  Presumably the offer is still valid but you won't get it from the website nor the regular II number. 
I did get a confirmation on my acct online at the II website intervalworld.com so it wasn't a scam....... 
Ray




jpc763 said:


> I guess I should call back today.  I was told that I needed to bring the letter and give them the "code" above my name before they would honor the code.  The rep told me that she typed it in 2FOR11X and it did not work for my Marriott properties (Ko Olina, Imperial Palms & Shadow Ridge).
> 
> I did get a call (left message) from Ashok (from Interval) with a special.  5 years for $311 which is a good deal but the 2 for 1 is a better deal.


----------



## jhac007

*You're Been Specially Selected To Receive This Incredible Discount*

Here's the one I received by snail mail:
3 years for $99.00
5 years for $219.00
Offer expires on 05/01/2012
I am going to do the three years because my regular account is good until 07/07/2015 and BTW, I can do this online.  Funny thing is.....I added my Marriott last month and they wanted to charge me $39  or would waive the fee if I renewed my membership.  I told them since I was good until 2015 I would just pay the $39.:whoopie: for patience.  This was my first year of Platinum and it expires on 10/03/2012, hope they come up with a super deal before then.  As for resorts, I have a variation including a Marriott (and another one on the way).

Jim


----------



## johnwm1022

*Compatibility with Marriott Destinations*

I'm assuming this offer can't be used in lieu of the membership that timeshare owners in Marriott's Destinations program pay for as part of the Destinations program. Another way that Marriott manages to overcharge and under-deliver.

Has anyone seen any class action activity involving the Marriott Destinations program and how it has dried up inventory in the Interval Exchange system? I can't believe Interval allowed them to introduce their program changes, which has such a profound impact on Interval business and their exchange inventory, without a real fight.

If you bought a timeshare from Marriott at anything less than a gold level, the value of your exchange rights was effectively stripped away.


----------



## downhill

Got the $99 offer this week ... however not overjoyed with II ability to get trades that in the past have been easy, suspect Destinations has had ab impact


----------



## beeyou

wow... is there a coupon code for the 3 years $99?? i need to renew w/ interval this week..


----------



## levatino

Received code for this offer and didnt work with Sheraton D.O.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

I got the 2 for 1 deal in my mail this week.

Probably will extend my membership---even though it won't expire for at least another three years.

Pat


----------



## brucecz

So did I. Did you get the one that has the  "Money Back Guarantee"? What was your promo code?  This was with our Fox Hills Ownership. 
  Bruce


----------



## 123tmp

*How do I the 2 for 1 deal? Help please*

Folks

I can use some help to get the 2 for 1 promo code. Called Customer Service but the person whom I spoke to was not aware of it.

Help!


Paul


----------



## lily28

*renewal code for starwood timeshares*

I need a code that is good for renewal of starwood timeshares.  the code 2for11x is not good for svr, sbp and sdo.  thanks


----------



## 4dabirds

Was there a code with the 3/$99 deal? I need to re-new soon  

Kim


----------



## biskits

*Thank you*



brucecz said:


> Just received by snail mail  Interval International's   2 years for year  cost deal.  If you are a Christmas Mountain UDI owner you may want to take advantage of this.  Cost is only $89 for 2 years. I am not sure if this deal is only good for existing Interval International members or new II members.  It is another exchange tool to have in your exchange tool box.
> The Promotional code I received is as follows
> 
> 2FOR11X    Expires 04-03-2012
> 
> 
> Bruce



It took about 40 minutes of II rep putting me on hold and checking with someone else several times but she finally gave me the 2 for 1 deal using
your promo code.  Thanks !!


----------



## beeyou

*interval renewal coupon code*

hi.. first time user here.. i need to renew my interval membership and for the first time in years have not seen any discounts around the last 6 months.. is anyone aware of a coupon code to just get a little something extra??
thanks cynthia


----------



## blazingorbit

*Any new 2 for 1 Interval International renewal codes?*

*Hi all, does anyone have a more recent 2for1 code or any other discount? The last one I saw was only good through April 3 (and did not work when I spoke to a rep on the phone). Thanks much!*


----------



## tschwa2

The II discount renewal codes are becoming far and few between.  They have only been sending out ones that work for targeting resorts or management companies.  Other than WorldMark which I believe still regularly get a 2for1 deal you just have hope.  I own with 4 different groups and have not received any deals in more than 3 years nor could I use any of the ones posted that others received.

The best I could get from calling in was $25 off the regular 3 year renewal rate.  Since I anticipate having the account for several more years I keep an eye out for renewal promotions but haven't been able to find any.


----------



## icydog

dlpearson said:


> I got the same offer today via snail mail.  Own a Marriott...
> 
> David



Marriott pays your II membership if you belong to the CLUB thing.  I forget what it's called!


----------

